# Comic artist seeks script



## morgansolstice (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, my name is Joey. I'm doing a comic which i'm expecting to get published. I need someone interested in developing a story and dialogue for a story about a rock band going to japan and somehow the guitar player falls in love with a japanese pop star. or something along those lines of a white man falling for an asian woman and how they can be together even though theres a language barrier. but i don't expect whoever's writing this to know how to write in an asian language, as long as the idea is strong.

it's going to be short, like 4 to 6 pages with a possible 2 to 4 pannels per page. so not much of a deep story with an introduction and twist ending, but enough to show a slice of life. so i'm cool with heavy dialogue, or if you prefer to just create a beautiful story with a lack of words that cool too.

here's something i did recently so you can imagine somewhat my style:


----------



## fearlessrees (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, I emailed you a potential script, if you want to let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## wmd (Apr 28, 2007)

That story idea sounds rather boring if you ask me.. What if the asian girl turns out to be a vampire?


----------



## AlexanderCrane (May 3, 2007)

I can come up with anything, give me more information.


----------



## cas5875 (May 9, 2007)

How about "the asian woman is really an asian man" 

Now thats aplot twist...


----------



## donteatpoop (May 10, 2007)

What if the two fall in love just before a swarm of zombies floods in? Then they would have to defend themselves by cracking zombies over the heads with guitars and stuff. Man, that would be AWESOME.


----------



## wmd (May 12, 2007)

I love zombies


----------



## cas5875 (May 14, 2007)

meh, zombies are so last week, they should fall in love, and she should be the Yakuza boss daughter, and they get kidnapped and put on a plane full of poisinous snakes, yea now there is an original idea!!!!!!!!

Never been done before!


----------



## hideaway (May 14, 2007)

The rock band and the Japanese pop star are chased by the zombies into an old concert hall. The zombies smash their way through the front doors and move down the aisles. More zombies kick in the side doors. The musicians are trapped. They flee to the stage. They only have moments to live, so the guitar player and the pop star turn to each other and begin to sing of their love for each other. Such is the power of their love that a big beam of light shines from the heavens, and the zombies cannot penetrate the barrier of pure love. Then, the closing titles start rolling and the zombies all join in dancing along with the song.  :roll:


----------



## AlexanderCrane (May 14, 2007)

One way to allow the story to tell itself is to understand the characters you are using.

What would the read be exposed to when going to japan, and once there what is japan's pop world like?  What kind of crazy shit will she lead them into?

The band, what kind of music do they play?  What is there philosophy?  Do they even have a clue about what "rock" and "roll" is, one of greatest philosophical lines ever?

Zombies can be a symbol for those stuck in repitition, pain, the past, hate, or just people who like bad music.  Once you figure out what the zombie stands for you will know how they should behave in relatinoship to your other characters.


----------

